# Anyone seen synthol?



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Has anyone seen what synthol can do? its crazy does anyone know what is going on with this stuff?


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


> Has anyone seen what synthol can do? its crazy does anyone know what is going on with this stuff?


I wouldn't talk about that here, lasttime I gave my views on how stupid it is I got bad rep lol


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah just take a look at your aviater m8


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

FATBOY said:


> yeah just take a look at your aviater m8


LOL MAD STUFF INIT


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

crazypaver1 said:


> Has anyone seen what synthol can do? its crazy does anyone know what is going on with this stuff?


Do you have 'compulsive posting syndrome'?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

did u just want to start this thread to post a collection of ur pics???


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


>


Thats crazy, his legs look ****!

Another one below i'd seen before - do we assume these guys think they look good?

Does Synthol have any benefits when used in moderation? i.e. is it used by any pro BB's prior to comps etc? appologies for n00b questions.








http://www.trainwiser.com/attachments/f88/606d1217948815-question-about-injection-spots-synthol6rx.jpg]


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

As far as i can tell this is synthol used for a pro bb


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Interesting post, I think some of those pics were photoshopped though.

SD


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

only a few of those pics are synthol. the rest are photoshop. Synthol CAN be great if used for a lacking muscle group by a competing BBer. However, you hear more about the 'greg valentino cases' and it gets a bad rep. its the easiest thing for getting big quick, however when you get big quick on this stuff, you look stupid. As your avatar shows! Its a shame because he's actually very knowledgable in the world of bodybuilding, but as he admits himself, his 'little man syndrome' took over. (pleas dont give me a bad rep) :lol:


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

HA HA HA


----------



## LukeVTS (Dec 7, 2008)

lol. i like that one.


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

crazypaver are you consedering taking this as u have posted all ur pics asked questions and have greg n ur pic?

r do u jus like starting threads?


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

LiftHeavy said:


> crazypaver are you consedering taking this as u have posted all ur pics asked questions and have greg n ur pic?
> 
> r do u jus like starting threads?


I am the man with the master plan


----------



## bigdavid (May 23, 2008)

crazypaver1 said:


>


this is dennis james who does have a very large back but this is photoshopped as is some of the others.i know some top bodybuilders who have and do use it.....how do u think they got calves when they didnt have any etc unless they had implants. lots of top guys put a little in just to get the edge a week or a few days before comp date.it works but aint really a good thing to do,but if you want an extra inch on the guns before you go out then heres your answer!!!!


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Synthol does have it's place but the key is use not abuse, I've not used it but know guys who have for symatry reasons and it has worked well.


----------

